# farbübergänge bei fotoretusche



## Deagl0r (19. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem...

Tja, ich spiele gerade mal wieder ein bisschen mit photoshop rum und versuche köpfe auf körper zu setzen... das problem, die haut stimmt nie überein. meine jetzige methode das problem zu lösen ist: sättigung raus und schwarz weiß... ist aber doof. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen wie ich die haut (farb) übergänge realistisch gestalten kann!

Wär für hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## Jacka (19. September 2005)

Hi!

Veruch mal Farben unter Mithilfe des Info-Fensters und der Pipette zu korrigieren (passenden Farbwert ermitteln)
Unter Menü - Bild - Einstellen findet man den Punkt Gradationskurven.
Wenn man damit etwas rumspielt, bekommt man gute Ergebnisse!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. September 2005)

Hallo!

Habe hier mal ein paar Dokumentationen zu diesem Thema.
Vieleicht hilft dir das ein oder andere ja weiter:

http://www.wargalla.de/05-01u2.pdf
http://www.wargalla.de/03-02.pdf
http://www.wargalla.de/02-10.pdf
http://www.wargalla.de/99-09.pdf

Gruß Axel


----------



## Deagl0r (19. September 2005)

hmmmm... erstmal danke für die tips, die pdf datein sind auch super, thx

Aber irgendwie komm ich darauf nicht klar...
Bei mir ist es jetzt ein bisschen doof... Ich würde jetzt gerne ein kopf (schnappschuss... bisschen rote haut und so (wie z.B. hier )) auf ein Matrix foto (link 1 und 2) setzen. Das problem, die farbe der Matrix figuren sind ja keine normalen hauttypen, sondern viel heller und so... 
Ich habe jetzt ne zeitlang da rumgespielt mit der Gradationskurve und so, aber irgendwie komme ich zu keinen guten ergebnis! Vielleicht hätte ihr ja noch eine idee, oder irgendwas genaueres
Wenn nicht, dann trotzdem thx für die bisherigen informationen, waren auch schon eine hilfe)

link 1 

link 2


----------



## McAce (19. September 2005)

Also erstmal sollte die Kopffotos die du auf dein Bild setzten möchtest im Ansatz
mit den Köpfen auf dem Matrixbild übereinstimmen, wenn das nicht gegeben ist
wird das schon schwierig bis unmöglich ein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Da die Matrixgesichter ja sehr blaß und sehr glatt sind würde ich mal folgendes versuchen

1. das einzusetzende Gesicht erstmal glätte, suche hier im Forum nach SchönheitsOP
    da wirst du genug zu finden. Übertreibe ruhig etwas.

2. erstelle von deinem geglätteten Gesicht zwei Ebenen die oberste wandelst du zu einem
SchwarzWeißBild um wie du das vernünftig machst auch dazu mal hier im Forum die Tutorial anschauen.

3. jetzt stellst du die SchwarzWeißEbene von Normal auf weiches Licht oder hartes Licht,
   es kann aber auch gut möglich sein das sich ein anderer Modus als besser erweist.
Nur habe ich persönlich bisher die besten Erfolge, bei aufhellen von Gesichten, mit den beiden Arten gehabt 


Viel Glück McAce


----------



## Deagl0r (19. September 2005)

^^ ja, hab dafür auch ein anderes bild. Das habe ich nur schnell aus google gesucht weil ich meins nicht erst hochladen wollte. Das passt dann schon besser!

Ich komme meiner sache jetzt schon langsam näher, danke an alle die geholfen haben


----------



## regurge (19. September 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> http://www.wargalla.de/05-01u2.pdf
> http://www.wargalla.de/03-02.pdf
> http://www.wargalla.de/02-10.pdf
> ...


 
 oha ziemlich gute Seite kannt ich noch nicht .. :>


----------

